# Elevar tensión salida variable en un 20%



## baeza (Abr 9, 2013)

La SAM delantera de los MB con luz diurna llevan un cableado a los LED con un voltaje DC que oscila entre 10,5v y 14,5v según el porcentaje de atenuación que se programa en la SAM con el Xentry.

El problema es que hay luces LED no originales, estéticamente idénticas, pero que trabajan entre 12,5 y 17v. Necesitaría un convertidor DC-DC no regulado que elevara la tensión en 2 voltios o en un 20% de la tensión de salida de la SAM para que estos LED funcionen como los originales.

No he encontrado nada, ya que los circuitos convertidores DC-DC suele dar una tensión fija en lugar de una variable según la entrada, que sería lo que necesito.

Gracias por adelantado.


----------

